# AKC



## Brit'sMom (Aug 18, 2004)

I tried to ask this at the OTHER maltese website, but my thread was never posted. What is the point, exactly, of registering with the AKC? My brit'ny is a purebreed malt. Her papers are being processed upon the return of a spay receipt to the breeder. When people see her, a lot of them ask is she AKC? Like this is a totally new breed or something LOL!

What is the point anyway? Is it just prestige to be able to say "I have an AKC Maltese"?


----------



## Toby's Mom (May 7, 2004)




----------



## Brittany Lot (Jun 24, 2004)

I have all the papers to register Zoe with the AKC and I have til like April 2005 to do it.  I'm thinking that I might not even send them in and just save the money because, really, who cares? I'm not going to breed her obviously and I am not going to show her either so why spend the money?
I don't know...I feel like I don't know enough about it to really be movtivated to register her.


----------



## TikisMom (Jul 22, 2003)

I didn't register Tiki either. My thoughts were the same as yours; I couldn't come up with any reason to do it.

Judi


----------



## carrie (Aug 24, 2004)

Well, personally I got Massimo because I fell in love with him. To tell you the truth I would have bought him even if he DIDN'T come with papers. It's nice to say "My dog's AKC" but really, does it matter? All that matters is that you love your pup.


----------



## ilove_d&m (Apr 7, 2004)

I register Daezie when I got her but after reading about the AKC I decided that there was no reason for me to register Maya.


----------

